
HTML5 And Filling Gaps Between Web and Desktop/Mobile Apps - jasonlbaptiste
http://blog.cloudomatic.com/saas-industry-news/some-gaps-to-fill-between-web-apps-and-desktopmobile-apps/
======
JarekS
I can not agree more on the point of the Simplified Billing and Monetization
Mechanisms. In my opinion it is one of the greatest contributors of the Apple
app store success and should be copied in the SaaS world as soon as possible
as often as possible.

~~~
iseff
Agreed. My startup (<http://www.appstorehq.com>) is a multi-platform search
and discovery site for mobile apps. One of the platforms we support is mobile
web (HTML5) apps.

One thing we've quietly rolled out and are private alpha testing is a dead
simple payments API. This allows mobile web app developers to monetize their
apps with just one API call.

I'd love for anyone to check it out and let me know what they think
(iseff@appstorehq.com). We don't have docs for it yet (since it's still
private), but I created a test app for it and open-sourced that:

Fortysquires (a foursquare checkin mobile web app): <http://fortysquires.com>

On AppStoreHQ: [http://www.appstorehq.com/fortysquires-
mobilewebfoursquarecl...](http://www.appstorehq.com/fortysquires-
mobilewebfoursquareclient-html5web-196344/app)

And the source on GitHub: <http://github.com/iseff/fortysquires>

If anyone wants to try it out, I'd be happy to explain further how it can work
for you. We hope it helps remove the payments "muck" as well as increase
distribution with our hundreds of thousands of UV/month.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Hey guys, so I'm in front of the comp now and these are just my thoughts. if
you have something youd like to add (like an actual paragraph) leave the
comment here and ill insert it+attribute you. I'm pretty sure there are more
gaps and things I don't know.

~~~
gte910h
Wow that blue bar looks like a mistake the way it follows the screen in Google
Chrome. Probably isn't, but it is disconcerting.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
it's a part of the theme. We might just integrate the blog into the
Cloudomatic.com layout, but we think it makes sense to separate the two out.

~~~
spoondan
May I suggest getting rid of the overridden arrow key behaviors? I don't mean
to sound harsh, but I gave up trying to read the post because the behavior of
"up" and "down" is weird, unnecessary, and comes with an obnoxious animation.
I figured out what they did pretty fast, but then I'd lose my reading place by
absently pressing "down" in an attempt to scroll the post.

Also, the blue bar might work better if it spanned the entire width of the
right column and fixed to the top of the content area. Right now, because of
the content that appears above it and all the white-space to the right of it,
it feels like it's floating _over_ and blocking content.

------
jamesshamenski
Asana is doing some lofty things in the way of streamlining connectivity
through a super snappy interface that really jolts the offline advancements of
HTML5.

Does anyone know what's going on with 280Atlas? I haven't heard much after
they launched in beta about 4 months ago.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
im really excited to see what asana is doing. not only with their own product,
but the open source byproducts. I think quora is using some of their ui stuff
for the iphone app. it's absolutely awesome.

Not sure the timetable on 280atlas, but that's just as exciting to me. It's a
great time to be building web apps.

